# My new S3



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

Ordered a new S3 yesterday evening:

Ibis White, BOSE, sunroof, flat bottomed multi function steering wheel and factory fitted rear tints to 3 windows, from Leeds Audi.

Delivery end of May or begining of June and cannot stop grinning 

Bal 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Hope you went for the bucket seats. Very nice m8. Did you read my review?


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

yes i did thank you, it was a decent review.

no i didnt go for the bucket recaros - i test drove a solar orange S3 at leeds and the bucket seats were stiff, hard and very uncomfortable and wouldn't be good for my motorway journey so decided to go for the standard style seats.

the images you just posted up make me grin even more!

Bal


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Look on flee bay - Some satnav+ units for Â£300


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Saw a new white S3 on the M40 yesterday & it looked stunning 8)


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

That looks so sexy in white. Bet you can't wait 8)

C x


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Great looking motor Bal - fantastic in white. It is the new Black 



W7 PMC said:


> Saw a new white S3 on the M40 yesterday & it looked stunning 8)


You saw a red S-line too didn't you Paul :wink::lol:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Awesome mate! I'll keep my eyes peeled for you round Leeds - there can't be may white S3's kicking around!

Enjoy


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Lots of A3s tho :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jam said:


> Awesome mate! I'll keep my eyes peeled for you round Leeds - there can't be may white S3's kicking around!
> 
> Enjoy


good point, if u see a black TT with double angels gimme a flash. You will hear me first though, grrr pshh grrrr pshhh :wink:


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

i am sure you will spot me on the roads before i spot you! 8)

white could be the new black!

I'm sure it will be just as bad as keeping a black car looking clean but i can't wait! will post some pics when i get it, a little bit of a wait yet!


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Have Audi Leeds got a white S3 in the showroom at all?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice car :wink:


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

Leeds Audi haven't got a white one - they were too scared to order one! lol

They had a black one, silver and sprint blue. I was going to have sprint blue one but thought i would go for a more exclusive colour. I originally saw the colour on the S3 on the Audi UK website, Crewe Audi were getting one in at the end of the month which i wanted, but when Leeds Audi spec'd it up, it came to 29k but Crewe have it on for 32k so it was "cheaper" ordering one with my own spec.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Bal said:


> Leeds Audi haven't got a white one - they were too scared to order one! lol
> 
> They had a black one, silver and sprint blue. I was going to have sprint blue one but thought i would go for a more exclusive colour. I originally saw the colour on the S3 on the Audi UK website, Crewe Audi were getting one in at the end of the month which i wanted, but when Leeds Audi spec'd it up, it came to 29k but Crewe have it on for 32k so it was "cheaper" ordering one with my own spec.


 :lol: worried about their residuals, what have they got instead - Orange?

They have definitely got some coming for customers though, I spoke to them about a TT roadster, and we got round to talking about the S3, they said there was definitely one ordered in Ibis, might be worth giving them a call so you can see it before the handover.


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

i test drove their black one back in november which looked boring and then the orange one 2 weeks a go which just didn't look right IMHO.

The sprint blue one looked nice. Mine is the first white S3 on order and they have ordered 1 for stock which will be arriving after mine. I think they have also ordered a white 2.0TDi S Line for stock as well.

Unfortunately there wont be one for me to see before my handover but i am excited about the colour and have no regrets whatsoever!


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Bal said:


> i test drove their black one back in november which looked boring and then the orange one 2 weeks a go which just didn't look right IMHO.
> 
> The sprint blue one looked nice. Mine is the first white S3 on order and they have ordered 1 for stock which will be arriving after mine. I think they have also ordered a white 2.0TDi S Line for stock as well.
> 
> Unfortunately there wont be one for me to see before my handover but i am excited about the colour and have no regrets whatsoever!


They told me that they had at least one customer order for Ibis - they must have been lying - hhhmmm, dealers being economical with the truth, whatever next :roll:

Good luck with the car when you get it  , and remember










Yeah yeah I know - you haven't got it yet :lol: Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Looks Great:

http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=501419932

Steve


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TT Law said:


> Looks Great:
> 
> http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=501419932
> 
> Steve


Nice as that is I couldnt bring myself to spend Â£31000 on it. Its a lot of money for what it is. Dont get me wrong, as you all know I like the S3, but IMO its a Â£25K car tops.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice S3 vid on the Milltek site now as well -

http://www.millteksport.com/media.file.cfm?fileid=409


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

steve - that's the S3 that caught my eye! enquired about it and Leeds Audi went through the spec and it totalled 29k  talk about making a little bit of a profit! It was over priced and i wouldnt pay 31k either!

i wanted them to buy it in for me to save the wait but it was pointless really which i why i went for a new order. Looks the nuts IMO!

But i know not everyone likes white but its different - cant wait - it will soon be April!

Bal


----------

